# Allergic rhinitis (hay fever) - allergist in wilmington, newark delaware



## allergistindelaware (Nov 20, 2014)

Allergic rhinitis (hay fever)[/B][/URL]
Allergic rhinitis ("hay fever") is the most common of the allergic diseases. Allergic rhinitis[/URL] (nasal allergies) affects roughly 20% of Americans.

Types of allergic rhinitis:
- Seasonal allergic rhinitis: is typically caused by pollen, mold and dust outside. Some people are allergic to pollen may also allergic to other types of pollen.
- Year-round allergic rhinitis or perennial allergic rhinitis is usually caused by indoor allergens, animal dander and molds, cockroaches and rodents.
- Allergic rhinitis infrequent: Occurs when the patient is exposed to allergens such as dust mites, mold and pollen and stop the symptoms when is not exposed to them. This allergic is happen to food. In case, the symptoms include rash, itching, abdominal pain or diarrhea.
- Allergic rhinitis career: caused by allergens in the workplace (dust and pollen, dust, wood, fur, plastic gloves ...).
The most common symptoms include: runny nose, sneezing, itchy, stuffy nose, throat clearing.
The prevention and treatment of hay fever include three major steps:
- Control environment - avoid allergy-causing agents
- Medication
- Do not use repellent spray or nasal congestion little more than 7 days
- Immune therapy (also called desensitization specific)


----------

